# Sorry to repeat but ... immodium and pregnancy?



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

I know you guys have discussed this already but i can't remember what the verdict was ... can you use immodium while pregnant?







I miscarried last time, just one of the five women who it supposidly _just_ happens to and there is suppose to be nothing wrong but with the idea of trying again now i'm nervous about using immodium to help with the IBS. I have used immodium a couple of times when i have felt 'weird' when i have to go out just as a preventative and have not had any problem but it does say on the packet to consult a dr if you are pregnant.Any help appreciated.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

In animal studies it isn't a problem for pregnant animals.They haven't done clinical trials in humans.It is most likely to be safe based on the evidence we do have, and some doctors will allow pregnant woman to use it because it really pretty much just stays in your intestines, and it doesn't do anything bad in pregnant animals.Unless the drug has been tested in pregnant woman and shown to be safe they will have the consult a doctor thing. They have to. Even if it is low risk. Unless they got the hard data in pregnant humans they can't say it is safe even if everything implies that it is.K.


----------



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

Do these results apply with _immodium advanced_? Even tho these are more expensive i have found that they seem to work faster and relieve more symptoms than the normal one. Also can the advanced ones be used as a preventative like the normal ones?


----------

